

Ask YC: Ajax Basics Help - JimEngland

I am currently learning the basics of Ajax and going through tutorials. Right now, I'm learning how to build a simple RSS feed reader.  All of the examples I have seen so far, however, use getElementByTagName() to go through the XML document by hard coding in each of the tag's names.  This doesn't seem right to me, though; shouldn't I just be able to use the JavaScript DOM instead and write a script that would work regardless of XML input?<p>Here is the example I am working with:
http://www.w3schools.com/Ajax/tryit.asp?filename=tryajax_httprequest_js4<p>Any help would be appreciated.
======
Hates_
Have you looked into using jQuery for your AJAX and XML parsing?

~~~
JimEngland
I'm definitely going to be using jQuery or another JavaScript library in the
future. However, I'd first like to understand how to do regular JavaScript XML
parsing by hand.

